# Review: Lightweight Giro Aeon Helmet



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

my oakley jawbones do fit in the vents just fine.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a ProLight - excellent helmet.

I'd consider an Aeon if I could get one in Celeste for under $200.


----------



## Steve6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Try Sierra Trading Post - I just bought one for $110 with free shipping


----------

